# Omega 3 / Fish oil anyone?



## BeeBee (Oct 7, 2013)

How much fish oil could I give my 7 pound chihuahua?

My Wolfie had to go on a strict diet after he gained a ton of weight, right after he got neutered. It wasn't a crash diet by any means; it took almost 5 months for him to reach his goal, and the diet was advised by our vet.

Now, his weight is good. Thank God. But I've noticed that his nails tend to be a little brittle lately. So I'd like to gradually add a bit of fish oil into his food for about a month or three, especially with Winter coming up, it will do him good. I'm just not sure how much to give him.

I have a dropper here. So I thought about maybe starting with one or two drops / day (or would that be too little?). And then what would be the maximum?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Give yourself and Wolfie a high five for sticking to a diet! It is so hard for many dogs to lose and maintain that loss.

As to the oil, work your way up to maybe a 1/8 teaspoon of oil a day. Too much to soon might give him diarrhea. Watch his weight, oils have alot of fat!


----------



## BeeBee (Oct 7, 2013)

Ah, thanks for the heads up about the extra fat it would provide! I didn't think about that. 1/8th of a teaspoon is about 12 drops, apparently. I think I'll start with one drop, and then build it up to a maximum of 8 or 10 drops. 

I'm just thinking that the diet may have gotten his vitamin levels a bit low, hence the brittle nails. 

The breeder said she gives her dogs a good round of omega3 once a year, during Winter time. So I figured, why not.


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2015)

I've been wondering about adding fish oil too.

Has anyone had experience giving salmon oil? Do you guys use capsules or have you found straight liquid fish oil?

I have read that if you are giving fish oil, you need to supplement with vitamin e to avoid deficiency.


----------

